# Touch up paint spray



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a 2002 Autotrail Mohican on a Mercedes 316cdi body which I have just scratched  
Does anyone know what the white colour of the van body is and can I get a spray paint to match.
As far as I can tell it might be stove enamel on aluminium but not sure.
Thanks in advance
Terry


----------

